# Antimode 8033 no change



## kasph (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi guys

I have resently bought a antimode 8033 to se if it could do a better job EQ'ing than i could.
So far the antimode dosen't seem to do much in my room. Maybe my room dosen't need that much EQ treatment? However my BFD solution seems to correct some of the errors the antimode dosen't (ex. peak 38 hz). Now that i don't understand. So it boils down to this. I seems a waste of money for me to buy the antimode, or am i missing something here?

Green (antmode in bypass) purple (antimode on) blue (BFD with quick REW suggestions)







Bypass







Antimode







BFD


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Unusual for the AntiMode not to affect a feature like that 38Hz peak. Your response is generally good though, no issue with using the BFD.


----------



## kasph (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input. 
I had my sub i a different location where there where larger dips an peaks. These werent corrected by the antimode either. I seems to only focus on the 60-100 hz region. It just seems odd to me. But if can do a better job much cheaper with the BFD, then i'm happy


----------

